# How to try and get the freshwater crocodile on on NSW native animal keepers list?



## Rhomany (Aug 15, 2011)

I've always wanted to own a pet crocodilian! I wish it was possible to legally own crocs in NSW like it is for VIC. Does anyone know how to go about trying to make them legal? I'm sure hundreds of herp addicts have tried before..
I can only wish they'll be available here in the (near) future.


----------



## snakeynewbie (Sep 10, 2011)

NSW is WAYYYYY more strict than Vic when it comes to domestic pets, native animals as pets...and cars  Honestly I think you'd struggle to convince them but all power to you if you want to try. If you are looking for info on how to go about it I'd email the wildlife licensing guys to start with, they'd be able to tell you the procedure atleast.

Environment & Heritage | Contacts - Wildlife Licensing and Management Unit


----------



## abnrmal91 (Sep 10, 2011)

As far as I know only demonstraters can have them.


----------



## maddog-1979 (Sep 10, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> As far as I know only demonstraters can have them.



so if youre a hippy who hangs out the front of parliament house with a big sign, then you can have a pet croc? that seems kinda unfair for the people who prefer to use deodorant


----------

